# Mount Hamilton Century Small Group Ride



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Minus the current weather, it should be getting nice again very soon. time for me to dust off the road bike and put some hard earned miles on the legs. Mapped a route out and around Mount Hamilton, doesn't look to be too hellish. Hoping to get at least a group of 5 together. Good pace 18-21 mph, a few regroups after hill climbs of course. Who wants to have some fun? 

<!-- Start MMF Embed Tool -->




<!-- End MMF Embed Tool -->

Chris


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

No one? This should be an awesome ride. Especially with good weather. Probably would be leaving around 7-7:30 hit the hard climb up Hamilton before the sun gets hot. 

Chris


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice - that's basically the Mt Hamilton Challenge route minus the Santa Clara start/finish. I'd love to join you, but not sure I can get away for a day in the next few weeks.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Very nice - that's basically the Mt Hamilton Challenge route minus the Santa Clara start/finish. I'd love to join you, but not sure I can get away for a day in the next few weeks.



No time period set yet. I am flexible so once we have a small group who are interested we can plan a day. Just a route I thought would be fun. Shouldn't see very much traffic and it should make for a pretty scenic ride. :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Did it a week ago in the opposite direction, 110 miles with East side Hamilton and Sierra thrown in for fun (not). You will enjoy that loop.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Dude, I've seen your legs.. I'm scared to join a ride with you 

I feel like I've climbed Mt Hamilton enough this year in training for the DMD and I've done this loop several times in both directions this year but I need to start ramping back up for the next double so count me in. 

Are you thinking of stopping for food somewhere? The Junction or Pleasanton?


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ratpick said:


> Dude, I've seen your legs.. I'm scared to join a ride with you
> 
> I feel like I've climbed Mt Hamilton enough this year in training for the DMD and I've done this loop several times in both directions this year but I need to start ramping back up for the next double so count me in.
> 
> Are you thinking of stopping for food somewhere? The Junction or Pleasanton?


Would love to have you. And the legs may look intimidating but they are lacking in the long road ride endurance which I am hoping to get back. Was planning on a regroup at the top of Hamilton to top off water grab some nutrition out of the vending machine before we make the trek around the back side. The 50 miles about miles 30-70 are going to be pretty rural and I don't remember to many places to refill water so having 2 full bottles before heading out and nutrition is going to be important. Then I was planning on stopping at the small market right where Foothill and Sunol meet up. I am open to ideas though, like I mentioned I just want to get out and have some fun and enjoy the ride with some fellow riders.

Chris


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

WaitWienie said:


> Would love to have you. And the legs may look intimidating but they are lacking in the long road ride endurance which I am hoping to get back. Was planning on a regroup at the top of Hamilton to top off water grab some nutrition out of the vending machine before we make the trek around the back side. The 50 miles about miles 30-70 are going to be pretty rural and I don't remember to many places to refill water so having 2 full bottles before heading out and nutrition is going to be important. Then I was planning on stopping at the small market right where Foothill and Sunol meet up. I am open to ideas though, like I mentioned I just want to get out and have some fun and enjoy the ride with some fellow riders.
> 
> Chris


That's what I'm counting on 

Going anti-clockwise, I've found The Junction falls too early in the ride for lunch so I usually eat in Pleasanton and just take snacks with me. I've found High Tech Burrito in downtown Pleasanton a great place to stop for a quick feed when doing this loop.

There's no water from Mt Hamilton summit to Livermore (the end of Mines Rd) so I usually try to do it on just two bottles. It is possible to refill at The Junction, though - they keep a couple of jugs of water on the counter inside.

I'm "between jobs" again so mid-week works for me if it works for you. If not, Sundays are free, but Saturdays are busy until June 5.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ratpick said:


> That's what I'm counting on
> 
> Going anti-clockwise, I've found The Junction falls too early in the ride for lunch so I usually eat in Pleasanton and just take snacks with me. I've found High Tech Burrito in downtown Pleasanton a great place to stop for a quick feed when doing this loop.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. No dates set in stone yet so it might just happen after June 5th. I can get out mid week but not sure we can get a group for mid week century. I do however want to do it sooner than later, maybe one of those weekends after like June 11,12 or 18,19. Gives us plenty of time to get a group together. So far with you and Uk there will be 5 of us. And everyone so far from what I know is pretty strong so it will be a fun group.


Chris


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Saturday June 11th could work for me - need to check with wifey.

The good news is that with the ride in this direction there is no requirement to ride up Sierra Road with 156 miles already in one's legs!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Saturday June 11th could work for me - need to check with wifey.
> 
> The good news is that with the ride in this direction there is no requirement to ride up Sierra Road with 156 miles already in one's legs!


No requirement, but....


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

ratpick said:


> No requirement, but....


So does this mean extra credit if after the ride you continue and climb sierra and descend Calaveras again? lol

Chris


----------

